
A Gentle Introduction to Machine Fundamentals - telemachos
http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/turtle/
======
yewweitan
Always a great one from Marijn!

As a side note, would it be possible to add a simple 'X' (close) button to the
interpreter/console. Clicking on the reading area didn't seem all too
intuitive, especially if your screen isn't that big, and the console ends up
taking up much of the view =).

~~~
marijn
There's no space!

Actually, I tried to make this an exercise in minimal, button-poor, intuitive
UI design. I'm quite pleased with how simple the thing is, but I guess it's
not intuitive to everybody.

------
telemachos
The title should include this: "with turtles!"

~~~
JonnieCache
We had one of those pen holding robots in infants school (5-10yrs)

I vaguely remember telling it to leave the classroom and run off down the
corridor.

